# Shadow



## phoenixlady (Aug 13, 2013)

We were given a kitten who is about 7/8 months old without a tail! The person was evicted and now we are having to take care of this kitty who is very playful and rather mischievous! He teases the other cats a lot. I was told he might be a bobcat but then I was told his tail was cut off. Can you please have a look at these pics and tel me what you think:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think he would only be considered a bobcat if his name is actually Bob. :grin:

Cute kitty!!!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow beautiful face!


----------

